# squidGuard

## adelante

Hi

Problem: I need something where when a user opens a browser, it automatically redirects them to a page, regardless of whatever homepage they have. then from there, they can browse the net.

Solution: I am going to run squid (with squidguard) and tinyproxy. Set redirects for each ipnumber dished out by dhcp to redirect to the squid proxy (transparently) but set squidGuard to block everything and redirect to the page i want. 

In the page it redirects to, I have a php page, which runs a sudo command to iptables. It captures the users IP, and changes there redirect line to redirect to tinyproxy.

Now my issue is:

when I redirect with squidGuard, it goes to the page, but none of the images on the page will display. If I manually go the page, the images display perfectly, but not if squidGuard redirects the user to that page, how can I get around this?

secondly, does anyone know of a easier way to do this? To redirect the users to a page when they open there browser, regardless of there homepage?

Thanx

Dave

----------

## americanskin

In the php page that you are using, you must declare the full path of the pictures (ex. \\server\share\.pic.jpg). Using the traditional <img src="pic.jpg" /> where pic.jpg is in the same directory as the php page doesn't work with squidGuard.

----------

